# I wanna rp pretty please (skype)



## Bunnbunn (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi guys names bunnbunn im super bored so i wanted to post here and see if there anyone as bored as i am and if you are see of ya wanted to rp a bit fair warning though im a baby fur and a switch i prefer to rp with girls and i have 5 oc's so there are lots of options for a story rp but we'll discuss that if you respond to this.oo one other thing if you wanna rp send me a message not a comment i prefer that but on here not on fur affinty i currently cant get into my account on there


----------

